# Launching our magazine 'techwit'



## sparx (Jul 6, 2011)

Well Today we launched our magazine 'techwit'

Our group include : Siddharth, Saurav Modak, Gaurav Prabhu, David Kai, Gaurav Butola, George Solon and me.

Please have a look and please share it if you like it

www.techwitmagazine.com

-Abhijoy Sarkar


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 7, 2011)

Congrats...............


----------



## mrintech (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Man

*REALLY *Great Work out there - Just downloaded the complete PDF Magazine 

Congrats


----------



## soumo27 (Jul 8, 2011)

awesome work.... Downloaded it..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

Really good job man. Congrats


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 8, 2011)

Ya! nice efforts.

-But improve your English (magazine's English)
-Page settings are not so pro. use InDesign for it.
-Mark Ad spaces clearly in all pages. (mock-up)
-If you plan to sell it, do advertise the same in your own magazine. (*and tell me more about it*)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats, it's nice. But I think design of the magazine can be much better.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 8, 2011)

sparx said:


> Well Today we launched our magazine 'techwit'
> 
> Our group include : Siddharth, Saurav Modak, Gaurav Prabhu, David Kai, Gaurav Butola, George Solon and me.
> 
> ...



Great work guys. Its really a good initiative and a job well done. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jul 8, 2011)

looks good


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2011)

good work and all teh best.


----------



## asingh (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice work. Browsed the magazine. 

Do well.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 8, 2011)

Good work man. Keep it up.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice work done. Esp the Google+ review. It's good.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 8, 2011)

All the very best guys.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 8, 2011)

I would love to write articles, but I'm always dazed on a topic.

If you guys suggest me a topic, I can get typing crunching!


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice DUDE 
I ve downloaded it !


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 8, 2011)

@OP

So it's always free or later you mug us ang tell us to pay for e-book? (  )


----------



## sparx (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the wishes and reviews. We will take care of all the suggestions you have given.

And it will always remain free, we wont ask to pay for e-book don't worry. But we are definitely looking for spnsors.

Most importantly we are looking for review samples,if anyone can help us out with the review samples we will be very grateful and it will also help us to make the magazine better.

Also please share it on twitter, fb, stumpleupon, G+ or what ever platform you are in, it will help us make a reader base and get sponsors and review samples, which will help us make the magazine better.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 8, 2011)

I had made a review of bulletstorm many months ago. Apparently almost no one reviewed the PC version so here it is:

Bulletstorm Review - NVIDIA Forums

Feel free to use it but give me due credit for it. (If you want the details, contact me via PM).


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 9, 2011)

nice work


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jul 9, 2011)

Another good example of free and open source. Great work!


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2011)

hey guys read the magazine, thats some really good work there


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2011)

Great work - appreciate the effort behind this and thanks a ton for keeping it free


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey Guys You Can Download Free PDF Archives of "Maximum PC" it will help you in design of mag.
PDF Archives | Maximum PC


----------



## gigyaster (Jul 9, 2011)

Its FREE!! Wow great work..That'ss what dedication to technology is..


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 9, 2011)

FREE magazines is what i always felt the future was.The customers cannot be the payer for long.Advts generated from readership should only the revenue source rather than consumer itself.
  Just like newspaper.The targer source of income are the advertisements through mass reader circulation.


----------



## sparx (Jul 9, 2011)

We have our own domain
techwitmagazine.com
TechWit


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 10, 2011)

where is fb link.............


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Jul 11, 2011)

Downloaded and reading.
I feel its an awesome work. Congratulations.
BTW the design is quite good but there is plenty of room in it.
Best part its free.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations and nice work.

Overall, the magazine is *good for a starter*. But I must point out a few bads:
[*o*] Front page looks bad, mostly because of the over-use of typical fonts and bad formatting, the background is decent though.

[*o*] You need more professional photographs of the staff in the editorial section.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 12, 2011)

Great work Buddy and great magazine also.Keep it up.


----------



## sparx (Jul 12, 2011)

We are looking to put up an article on Antivirus Comparison Test, so if anybody is willing to contribute an article on this topic he is most welcome.


----------



## Krow (Jul 12, 2011)

Gaurav Prabhu = Cool G5?

EDIT: Saw the mag, it is Cool G5. 

Good work, I am impressed. You guys should work on improving your design though. Tables look bland and the top and bottom are not that impressive to be honest. Good choice of content. I hope you can keep it up.

In case you need content, you can use my earphone review mentioned in my signature. Cheers and best of luck. 

And you guys could really use non-standard fonts in your magazine. The font used in the cover page makes it look unprofessional.

Free Photoshop Brushes at Brusheezy! should help I hope.

In case you need photographs, you make publish any from my Flickr account mentioned in my signature.

If you need any other help, I will be glad to be of use. Although time constraints mean I may not be able to write a full-fledged article.


----------



## azzu (Jul 12, 2011)

Good to see Gaurav prabhu is one of d team member...
good work guys...
(you can contact me , if any help is required in Designing ..etc. )


----------



## Krow (Jul 12, 2011)

The android apps article was good.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jul 12, 2011)

That was really impressive...hot did u design it


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 12, 2011)

> [o] You need more professional photographs of the staff in the editorial section.



I'm the photographer in this group & since we all are from different geographical location, it was not possible as of now but we sure plan to meet someday. Then you can expect a full group photo. 

Thanks for suggestions guys. We're sure listening & would implement them in upcoming issues. Hope you guys support the mag with your loyal readership.

Feels good to visit TDF after a long time. Hello guys? What's going on?


----------



## uniquerockrz (Jul 12, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> That was really impressive...hot did u design it


Glad that u all liked it. we have designed and done the DTP work using scribus.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 13, 2011)

^Scribus!! Amazing and best of luck


----------



## sygeek (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool G5 said:


> I'm the photographer in this group & since we all are from different geographical location, it was not possible as of now but we sure plan to meet someday. Then you can expect a full group photo.
> 
> Thanks for suggestions guys. We're sure listening & would implement them in upcoming issues. Hope you guys support the mag with your loyal readership.
> 
> Feels good to visit TDF after a long time. Hello guys? What's going on?


Well, I wish you best of luck.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 16, 2011)

Rahim said:


> ^Scribus!! Amazing and best of luck



Yes, Rahim. Proud to use an Open Source software's for an Open Magazine


----------



## sparx (Jul 16, 2011)

Except me and Sidharth everyone uses Linux. We all use Open office, Scribus is used for Layout and Formatting.


----------



## Krow (Jul 16, 2011)

Our office abandoned MS Office long ago. I think they have been using Open Office for some years now.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice work & best of luck!  

Waiting for the next edition...


----------



## gigyaster (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, I'm eagerly waiting for the next edition specially for the graphic section. 

BDW, It would be a great help if you can provide a compressed download link to the mag. I'm in a slow connection so downloading even 10MB of stuff takes lot of time.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 24, 2011)

gigyaster said:


> Well, I'm eagerly waiting for the next edition specially for the graphic section.
> 
> BDW, It would be a great help if you can provide a compressed download link to the mag. I'm in a slow connection so downloading even 10MB of stuff takes lot of time.



That would mean severely compressing the images. We are trying to maintain good usability with decent file size for users having slower internet connections.


----------



## abhijangda (Jul 24, 2011)

Really, a good magazine yaar, I like that Linux section, its good that you are a Linux enthusiast (like me or like most of TDF members).
Also, I would like to tell you that I too love Fedora. I have been using it for 4 years, from Fedora 7. 
Also, I would say why not include a section for Programming. A small section indicating some programming techniques or basics of programming. Also, include some common myths and the truth. Please use any other file sharing site, mediafire.com is banned by DoT, you know. You can use Box.net | Online file sharing, content management, collaboration . It will be a good option.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you abhijangda for the feedback. I'll discuss your suggestions with other members.


----------



## d3p (Jul 28, 2011)

Nice work, keep it up.

BTW bookmarked in FF, will try to read every month....


----------



## .exe (Jul 28, 2011)

I have read the TECHWIT July 2011 edition it was simple Awesome !


----------



## sparx (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry for the huge delay in publishing the august issue, but finally we have it. Enjoy the security edition of techwit

TechWit


Techwit August 2011


----------



## Krow (Aug 26, 2011)

^No download link?


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 31, 2011)

Krow said:


> ^No download link?



Download links for August 2011 Issue.

*4 Shared*

*Media Fire*


----------



## Krow (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot. Downloading. Will read and let u know. Nice game review.


----------



## sparx (Nov 1, 2011)

We have rethought the Magazine concept and here's techwit in new way. We will post the articles as soon as they are available and at the end of the month we ll compile them into digital magazine with some extra goodies for the readers who like everything at a glance. for others there will be the regular dose of technology info every few days.

Techwit Magazine

Read it like it share it


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

Was this decision taken due to shortage of writers/articles?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 1, 2011)

I guess it's more rewarding this way.


----------



## sparx (Nov 1, 2011)

This decision was taken due to the following reasons:

1)Since we are working part time for techwit, we were not having enough time to co-ordinate with the writers designers, thereby delaying the publishing process. This makes it much more easier. 

2)It allows for posting recent and trending topics as soon as they occur so we can provide fresh information.

3)This will bring in regular traffic to our site, instead of once a month and allow us to expand. We have plans to offer more customized site in future, for which regular revenue will be required.

We are also looking for 
1)Someone who can help us build our planned website
2)A person who knows DTP to compile the monthly magazine.
and
3) We are always looking for article contributors. We want to share and grow.


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2011)

Register on Twitter.


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

I might have something for you guys. Will PM you tonight.


----------



## Krow (Nov 2, 2011)

Please check PM sparx.


----------



## sparx (Nov 9, 2011)

I have an idea to have a Short Science fiction of 1500 words maybe published in the mag. Would like to know from chippians how is the idea and if anybody is interested to pen(or keyboard) the short story

Anyways our latest short tutorial on usenet : *www.techwitmagazine.com/2011/11/ ... html#links


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2011)

So, what did chippians say?


----------



## sparx (Dec 3, 2011)

We are currently working the December edition of the mag. If anyone of the TDF members have any articles for publishing ion the mag, they can submit it to us before 9th of December 2011. Mail it to us at contact.techwit@gmail.com.
We will really appreciate product reviews and tutorials.


----------



## simransingh (Dec 5, 2011)

i'm reading your magazine first time. it seems to be awesome


----------



## sparx (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement!!


----------



## ico (Dec 6, 2011)

Twitter might get you more readers.


----------



## sparx (Dec 6, 2011)

We ll get active on twitter as soon as we launch the December issue


----------



## reshadat (Jan 1, 2012)

Great Work there! I have seen some of the Gaurav's posts and I must say he writes very well. 

I like the magazine. Although it would be great if you can use your own website for hosting pdf files. 

If you need any help from me regarding domain registration/hosting or need articles related to iPhone jailbreaking/unlocking, then please let me know.

Awesome work Guys!!!!


----------



## Neo (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice work guys.
But why used blogger?


----------



## Whistler81 (Jan 6, 2012)

You should migrate to Wordpress Blogger is not at all good for such a website. But content is what matters do be cafeful about that. Good Luck and Well Done.


----------



## sparx (Jan 7, 2012)

Techwit January 2012 issue launced

read it on 

Techwit Magazine Leaders of Innovative & Technological Reviews

or 

Techwit January 2012


----------

